# Arduino UNO DCC++



## FarCry (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello.
After a few years I found old HO steam locomotive. 
The train works on old analog DC system.
I'm trying to convert it to DCC++.
I want to keep it within budget configuration so I bought:
*- Arduino UNO* 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/UNO...053.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5a884c4dQGsFz1

*- DC Motor Shield*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rep...601.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5a884c4dQGsFz1

*- 2 x DCC Decoders (cheapest)*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEM...789.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5a884c4dQGsFz1

I have uploaded the last version of DCCpp_Uno to arduino. https://github.com/DccPlusPlus/BaseStation
I have connected 4 pins according to manual.. https://github.com/DccPlusPlus/Documentation/blob/master/Motor Shield Pin Mappings.pdf

I have intalled JMRI on computer http://jmri.sourceforge.net/download/index.shtml

I think that this part of hardware works, because when I apply POWER (JMRI) the four leds on MotorShield glows.

The problem is, that (china) DCC Decoder doesnt respond to any of commands from JMRI.
I bought two DCC decoders and none of them doesnt work...

Does anyone have experience of how to succesfully connect Arduino (as base station) and LaisDcc 860021 decoder?

Thanks.

BR, FarCry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You were trapped in moderation, I set you free.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i have an sort of same setup, but its put away for a couple of years now ...
didnt notice if your motor driver had feedback for power used, and cuttable traces for brake, etc ..


----------



## crusader27529 (Apr 3, 2016)

The photos on the page you linked for the MD board appear to be a duplicate of the original boards used.

Having said that, irrespective of your control problems, please verify that the system will shut the track power down with an overcurrent condition. Simply temporarily short the track, and if the MD you have has current feedback, the Arduino will shut track power off, and the red LEDs will shut off.

Once you do that we can figure out the control problem.


----------



## FarCry (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello.
I have figured out what went wrong...
Simple… You have to connect motor (load) to decoder…
Obviously, the decoder needs load (connected motor to gray/orange wires) to work.
I didn’t read anywhere about that….
I didn't connecti themotor to decoder becouse I want to test decoders before installing them to loco…
After connecting motor to decoder everything started to work.
Great.
Best Regards, FarCry.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

glad that you got it working for you ...


----------

